# Breeder in Louisiana



## JOYASEDA (Aug 15, 2009)

Anyone had any personnal dealings with Jeanne Roane of Southern Silks? Any input would be much appreciated. Write to me privately pls at [email protected] :ear:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JOYASEDA said:


> Anyone had any personnal dealings with Jeanne Roane of Southern Silks? Any input would be much appreciated. Write to me privately pls at [email protected] :ear:


She doesn't say anything about health testing, and she breeds "teacups". I'd avoid this one if it were me.


----------



## JOYASEDA (Aug 15, 2009)

Was that a personal experience you had? Or are you judging size? What is a teacup havanese? According to her they are at the smaller end of the standard. Everyone has their own preference. Some even like havanese to be 12.5 inches and weigh 17lbs+. I did not ask for a reiteration of what her site says but would like a personnal referance. PRIVATELY thankyou.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ummmmm, wow.
Teacup size isn't healthy for this breed it isn't a personal preference, it's in the best interest of the dog. Some are on the smaller size, and that is okay, but BREEDING to get them as small as possible, is REALLY not healthy.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> ummmmm, wow.
> Teacup size isn't healthy for this breed it isn't a personal preference, it's in the best interest of the dog. Some are on the smaller size, and that is okay, but BREEDING to get them as small as possible, is REALLY not healthy.


 Tillies Mom is right. Hope you find someone who has had the same problems you are having.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think when you ask a question on here, often people want to respond on the forum because the discussion could be helpful to someone else at some point.


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

If you are wanting someone to tell you that its a good idea to buy a Havanese from a breeder who does not do health testing on the dam and sire, I really doubt that is going to happen. There are too many people here who have Havanese or who have seen a Havanese with genetic defects that affect the quality of the dogs life, nobody here will promote that type of breeding. If you choose to support it that is your business but you won't find people here who encourage you to do it. 

The breeder you are asking about states on her web site: "I do breed to the AKC Havanese Standard which is 7-13 pounds" however, the AKC Havanese standard does not mention weight. 

Here is the standard for size:
The height range is from 8½ to 11½ inches, with the ideal being between 9 and 10½ inches, measured at the withers, and is slightly less than the length from point of shoulder to point of buttocks, creating a rectangular outline rather than a square one. The Havanese is a sturdy little dog, and should never appear fragile. A coarse dog with excessive bone is likewise contrary to type and therefore equally undesirable. The minimum height ranges set forth in the description above shall not apply to dogs and bitches under twelve months of age. Disqualification: Height at withers under 8½ inches or over 11½ inches, except that the minimum height ranges set forth in the description above shall not apply to dogs or bitches under twelve months of age.

So my question is, how can you breed to an AKC standard weight that does not exist?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

there was a very active lovely member of this forum who got her first havanese from southern silks. it's up to her if she wants to come forward.

meanwhile, i will share with you that she did NOT receive a well balanced, sound, confident, pleasant puppy. she once commented to me that getting a puppy from this unscrupulous breeder was a HUGE MISTAKE.

the dog ended up having to be re-hoamed, and this caused everyone a lot of angst and pain.

eventually, this member ended up with a havanese from a show breeder who health tests. this member could not believe the difference in the demeanor, attitude, health, behavior, etc... 

please don't support someone just because her pups are cute or she's near you or because she won't make you "wait" for the right dog.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree with everyone reply. This breeder is not a good breeder. If you are looking for a tiny havanese, you might want to consider another breed. Havanese are not pocketbook dogs.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I am a little confused by this thread. According to your previous posts, you are a havanese breeder yourself, so I am wondering what information you are looking for. Are you looking for a breeding dog yourself and consider one of hers or is one of your possible clients comparing breeders? I guess the angle of your questions would help people answering the question. 
And while I am nowhere near Louisiana, I always like to hear feedback on various breeders, so asking for PMs only kind of defeats the purpose of a forum that is educational to all members. There is always additional info that can be discussed per PM, but let's say a breeder is NOT recommended by someone, I think it's a good thing to have that person's story out there, so future puppy shoppers can take those experiences into account before making their decisions. 
Sorry if this sounds harsh, but the last two sentences of your reply really rubbed me wrong.

Alexa


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Joyaseda,

Is that a Havanese puppy in your avatar?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

JOYASEDA said:


> Was that a personal experience you had? Or are you judging size? What is a teacup havanese? According to her they are at the smaller end of the standard. Everyone has their own preference. Some even like havanese to be 12.5 inches and weigh 17lbs+. I did not ask for a reiteration of what her site says but would like a personnal referance. PRIVATELY thankyou.


Why so defensive? We are here for the good of our precious breed, not for conflict.

On edit: It seems you are asking not as a perspective buyer, but for your professional reasons. Pardon us for not understanding but your response was quite abrupt.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Joyaseda, your dogs are *gorgeous!!!* I love the Pillowtalk lines and Tiziana is magnificent. But all your dogs and puppies that I found on your blog make me want another. I don't know how you let them go.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

pjewel said:


> Joyaseda, your dogs are *gorgeous!!!* I love the Pillowtalk lines and Tiziana is magnificent. But all your dogs and puppies that I found on your blog make me want another. I don't know how you let them go.


I know, right? IWAP!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

trueblue said:


> I know, right? IWAP!


And IWYTHAP


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Joyseda has beautiful dogs from some very nice lines. She also has reds. Southern Silks charges a premium for reds. Changes are Southern silks is looking for some brood bitches and to expand their breeding operation. Or they could be looking to use sperm from her stud as a way to expand their lines. No matter what we think she has to live with her decision as her kennel name or her breeding stocks kennel will be on The pedigree's coming from Southern Silks. It would be a shame to see some of those lines coming out of a breeding facility that just breeds to supply more pets quality pups.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Joyseda has beautiful dogs from some very nice lines. She also has reds. Southern Silks charges a premium for reds. Changes are Southern silks is looking for some brood bitches and to expand their breeding operation. Or they could be looking to use sperm from her stud as a way to expand their lines. No matter what we think she has to live with her decision as her kennel name or her breeding stocks kennel will be on The pedigree's coming from Southern Silks. It would be a shame to see some of those lines coming out of a breeding facility that just breeds to supply more pets quality pups.


And I would think she would have much better contacts for information among other breeders than a bunch of pet owners on the forum.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I think it is possible she is seeking a 'reality check' on this particular breeder from the masses, so to speak (people in this forum) to compare to her own experience and/or is trying to gauge what the popular opinion is of this breeder. Since she was asking for PM's, it is possible she is mulling over something in private and wanted to ask some private and pointed questions to help her decision making.

This is just IMHO of course as I do not know her or the breeder she is asking about. I am hoping that she will PM some people that she knows here and can get some clarification on the questions she is mulling over.

andra

PS the puppy in the original poster's avatar is so cute! 


OMG--I just went to joyaseda's website and was in awe of all of the beautiful dogs! How awesome is that


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Seriously, her dogs ARE gorgeous!!! WOW!!! 
I can't understand why a respected breeder like herself with have "dealings" or what ever with a questionable breeder... hopefully she will chime in and will understand that we just want to help or will somehow get her questions answered!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> She doesn't say anything about health testing, and she breeds "teacups". I'd avoid this one if it were me.


Not sure of the agenda by the OP but I totally support this opinion offered. I know some pet people who enjoy small dogs think "the smaller the better" but I for one would suggest if they want "teacups" then find another breed. IMO breeders of any species of animals who intentionally breed for fads and trends do so with full intent for one purpose...$$$. Disgusts me when I see Havanese advertised for sale where the sellers "brag" this teacup thing. Some sellers do the "tiny" as a "feature" to attract sales. Breed standard is just that...breed standard and goals of mini sizing them on purpose and charging extra for bad breeding practices is just wrong especially with NO health testing.

IMO if it's not broke don't fix it...Havs are supposed to be sturdy dogs within breed standard, not miniature versions. In my area of the world I am seeing way too many BYBers selling unregistered Havs from supposed purebred lineage as teacups. They call them full bloods with registration papers from the CKC (Continental Kennel Club) not the Canadian Kennel Club and the other fake registries where you pay $10.00 and make up a pedigree.

IMO again, some crappy breeders have allowed this situation to occur by selling dogs (some actually purebred and registered) and not following up on or not caring about pet quality dogs reproducing as should be in their sale contract as enforced spneuter. Havs are fantastic pets but IMO only the best of the best of dogs and breeders should breeding more. Yes I'm a tad anal about this.


----------

